# new toy is ready to go



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I got the new predator all ready to go. I got a couple boxes or remington 45gr hollowpoints and some 45gr win jhp bullets to use until I have enough brass to startreloading. have any of you tried these bullets in a .223 for coyotes,fox or bobcats. If so how did they work. did they leave any big holes. Once I am out of these factory rounds Im thinking about trying some 50 gr bergers or some speer 52gr hollow points but I may change my mind by that time













.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

sweet lookin rig there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice...That sure looks good poe. I've reloaded the 55gr rem and 55gr win sp's in 223 to shoot out of my AR's they were surprisingly accurate. I've still got a bit of development to do on them but the cost of $11 per hundred is a good incentive.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet looking rig poe ! I'm looking into getting into reloading as well. Hopefully I'll get it figured out. Good luck out there.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Well I got my first coyote with the new rifle today. I was going to make a stand when I seen a coyote run into a little coule in are pasture. It was super windy so I used the wind to cover my sent and sound and managed to sneek within 30 yards. I sat down set up my shooting sticks as he walked around a push into the open and down he went. Wont be able to sell hide off this one though as he was slightly quart towards me when I fired and my bullet hit him square in the shoulder with a big splash. It was dark by the time I got home so no pic but as soon as I get a chance ill take a pic and post it up.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome ! Gotta love a hunt like that. Congrats on the yote poe.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great to hear, Congrats.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

was this camo dipped or something else?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

camo was dipped I de believe. The savage pred comes that way from the factory.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I picked up some 53gr sierra hp match bullets and some 50 gr bergers. I am going to try my varget powder for now. has anyone tried this bullet and powder combo in .223. Has anyone tried either of these bullets in .223 how were they on hides.


----------

